# Going for the Gold



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

It has been a yearly theme to get more species off the bucket list. Some spieces take years (like the Walleye and Artic Grayling), and this one, the Golden Trout was the agenda today. Hooked up with Bscardi early this morning. We were out of SLC by 6am. On the way up we told him the place of attack...Echo Lake.

Thankfully this guy has a serious 4x4 car....because that road is like a river bed, completely covered in huge boulders, tight spaces, and obsticals that would make my car stop dead in its tracks! After 7 miles of the "bumpiest road on earth" we arrived at our destination. 

























Of course the morning hatch was well under way. So TDT and I rigged up the fly rods and sure enough I landed 2 Brook Trout on a mosquito pattern. Then the hatch stopped...and the bugs came flying in!









We moved around the lake in search of the "golden" ticket we had traveled all this way for. While moving around I saw some fish rising so I waded out to a half sunken raft for some casting room. While observing my watery surroundings I found one....about 5 to 6 inches long just cruising along. Excited I threw my dry fly at him.....only to watch him run in fear! O|*

So after many spending more wasted minutes than I would like to admit to, we moved to the inlet were TDT picked up a few Brookies on the Zebra Midge. 









Me I kept the mosquito pattern on and got some more dry fly action from the brooks. We eventually met up with Bscardi who was slaying a brookie pond. I threw out my dry fly of choice and BAM...got 3 fish in 3 casts on the fly. 









TDT ended up teaching that fly and bubble user Bscardi the ways of the fly rod while I knocked them dead on drys. After slaying the pond we hiked back to the car, and started the lovely drive back out. The clouds were very dramatic upon exiting the Murdock Basin.









Bscardi and I ended up catching 14 Brook Trout each, and TDT only got 3. While driving through Kamas......defeated in our goal of catching a golden......we stopped at Dicks Drive In. Got some burgers and reminesed about some of our favorite forum members -Ov-

Back in SLC near my house, Bscardi started the transformation right in front of our eyes....he wanted to hit Fish Tech and get a fly rod, reel, line, leader, tippet, and flies! So $100 dollars later we got back in the car...and of course Bscardi said, "I want to go play with my new toy". So we took him to the Willow Pond where we knew that just about anyone could get some Bluegill. Sure enough he got some! Almost all were very small, with a few "Mantua Mediums" in the mix. Of course since it was his 1st fish on the fly rod, as well as his 1st bluegill....I was required to take a picture.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey just wanted to thank u guys for teaching me to fly fish. It was a change of pace and really strange to be at a lake and not no how to fish haha u both were wry patient and extremely helpful. I plan to test my fly skills more throughout this summer.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

When it comes to the Uinta's....you just can not go wrong with the Sportsmans Wearhouse Mosquito patterns....most those fish live on those terrible pests. Glad TDT was willing to help out....looks like we have made the transition into fly guys....and are now spreading the passion like vapires. Soon you will be much like me.......always bringing the spin rod...but never even touching it!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Two other great fly patterns for the Uinta's are an Adams dry and a Royal Wulff dry.
I used to take my Scouts up in that area.
We never saw a Golden though. Just lots of Brookies.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Went up there last weekend and missed 2 of those little gold bars. I don't know what is worse- to not have one hit, or to have one hit and get off! I'm still trying to get it off my haven't caught list.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

I love reading reports from trips to the Uintas, that area of Utah is spectacular. Nice report.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

uintahiker said:


> Went up there last weekend and missed 2 of those little gold bars. I don't know what is worse- to not have one hit, or to have one hit and get off! I'm still trying to get it off my haven't caught list.


I think that is worse....they are tiny and spook way too easy. I am betting they are used to being targeted when seen. That would have made my year to have one slam a dry fly!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Two other great fly patterns for the Uinta's are an Adams dry and a Royal Wulff dry.


So I bet the smaller the better when it comes to those flies.....what color Adams and Royal Wulff would you suggest?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Adams is in one color only. It looks a lot like a mosquito.
A Royal Wullf is also only tied in one color. It's called a Royal because there is Red Floss used in tying it. The White calf wings makes the fly easy to see on the water.
Try both in size 16 or 14.
A size 18 Griffith Gnat would also be a good pattern. It is also only offered in one color.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Grandpa D....I threw out a Royal Wullf but I think it was too big. The adams I will have to try out some time soon. For sure I am gonna buy a dozen or so Mosquitos....the fish just loved those up there.

The reason I asked color is because flies such as the Elk Hair Caddis come in tons of different colors..guess the Royal Wullf and Adams are not the same. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Qusetion: do you think a jeep could make it up the road? Or does it have to be a super lifted monster truck? Also, I think size is more important than the actual type of fly you are using in the Uintas. The smaller the better in my opinion. Thanks for the report....maybe I'll have to copy you guys on this one too!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a stock Nissan xterra nismo edition jeep would do


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool thanks!


----------

